# Training China



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Since about a week ago, when I started using a leash to take China to her penned area, and using the word "Neighbor" if she tried to run at the fence and bark, I've noticed a huge improvement. I've stopped taking her off leash and now just go out with her. Instead of sitting on the stairs, like I used to, I go down and walk around with them until they do their business. China will follow me and she hasn't barked at our neighbor since. I see her starting to head that direction and I just say "Neighbor". It's working so well!!! She really is a bright animal and thank you so much to all the suggestions! :tongue:


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how quickly dogs catch on? I'd like to see a kid do that in a week! haha


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I've stopped taking her off leash and now just go out with her. Instead of sitting on the stairs, like I used to, I go down and walk around with them until they do their business. China will follow me and she hasn't barked at our neighbor since. I see her starting to head that direction and I just say "Neighbor". It's working so well!!! She really is a bright animal and thank you so much to all the suggestions!


Cool, keep it up ... do what you are doing for a few weeks until China never even starts towards the fence. Afther that is pretty reliable, still go out with her but try off leash and see if she is ok. Go out with her and stay right by her for a few weeks off leash. After she doesn't try to head for the fence, THEN and only then should you try just sitting on the stoop again. You are doing great.

The biggest mistake people make at this stage is to try the dog too soon. Just take it slow and easy and you will be glad a few months from now. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's amazing, I'm going to try that with Pennywise!


----------

